# Is it safe installing TVU Player to watch TV on PC ?



## styan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am quite scary installing new software on my computer. I would like to watch TV on my laptop and found a software called TVU PLAYER ver 2.4.5.3 that could allow me to do that. Is this software SAFE to install ? Does anybody have any experience with it and can give me any recommendation ? Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is not legal. It is violating copyright laws.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

AFAIK the software is safe.

Please explain why it is illegal?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It is a violation of copyright laws and it operates using p2p software. 

http://www.pvrwire.com/2006/11/23/tvu-networks-ceo-interviewed-over-copyright-infringement/

http://news.cnet.com/TVUPlayer-Another-Napster/2100-1025_3-6128775.html

besides is the discussion of p2p software a violation of tsf rules???


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

According to the company's site


> the content is delivered live, without being stored on TVU's or viewers' hard disks, and thus offers better protection to content owners.


There does seem to be some debate ongoing about the legality so far. I was just curious since I'd no knowledge of it.

Discussion of the legality of such software is within the rules - discussion of how to use it and support of P2P etc is not.


----------

